
Why port emulators to the browser? - sp332
https://jamesfriend.com.au/why-port-emulators-browser
======
orionblastar
People who don't know how to get an emulator working or find the Roms they
need can click on the website and use the Javascript version to see what it
was like on these old computers.

Some old software and operating systems were made free as in beer because they
are so old.

Some Roms and disk images are still owned by programmers or the company that
sold them or the underwriters who bought out the IP. You can contact them and
see if they give permission to use them.

